# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Lucy Robinson

## Mr Humphries

I wish that Lucy Robinson would come back for good, she looked really good the other day and fitted in well

----------


## melmarshall858

i think that would work quite well i always did like her character (especially played by melissa bell)

----------


## Mr Humphries

It would be cool !

----------

